# Char-Griller Smokin Pro



## brennan (Jul 24, 2007)

Anybody have this smoker? I found one at Lowes for $119 and the smoke box is sold seperately at about $57 for a total of about $176.  From the pricing I've done online, this is at least $10 cheaper than even the manufacturers site.  I've found nothing but good reviews on it and now my final step is asking my friends here.  Is there anything about this smoker I should know about, can I get a better one for less, or is this one of the best smokers I can get for the price range (<$200).  It will fit well alongside my weber performer on my patio so I probably can't go much bigger.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jul 24, 2007)

I might be able to answer some of your questions.... since I have 2 of them.

IMHO, for the price, you can't beat them.  After you get it, you may have to make a couple of small adjustments to it.  

I extended the vent down to the cooking grate with aluminum drier vent.  That helped even out the cooking temps.  

The sfb coal grate is too low, and it will fill up with ash and smother out your fires if you use charcoal.  I used a piece of expanded metal and just placed it on top of the sfb cooking grate.  

And whatever you do, do not rely on their temp gauge.  Some have reported them off as much as 50 degrees, mine included.  

Other than that, they are great, hold heat well, have a nice sized cooking surface, and are just real nice to use.  You can't beat the price.  If you wait for a few months, when everyone starts to put them on sale for the winter, you can probably get one real cheap.  My last one was &74.99 for the main chamber, but I had to end up paying full price for the sfb as I could not find one on sale, so overall, I still came out good.

Bill


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 24, 2007)

i almost just bought 1 but my lowe's wanted $130  plus $59 for the sfb  so i went w/ a second brink smoke-n-pit. now it's getting to be work.  but here's a great thread for mods that will work on all the above.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1458


----------



## brennan (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.  I couldn't wait so I went ahead and ordered one from amazon.com cause in the end it turned out to be cheaper and I got free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  Now I gotta rearrange my patio to accomidate my new friend.  I guess its time to get rid of my old rust bucket weber that I got for free from my wifes Grandmother.  The thing HAS to be older than me.  I might even let the wife use the flower pots from my old flower pot smoker (HA! yeah right, that thing may be small but its a kick butt little smoker and a great conversation piece).

By the way, MrGrumpy, you got some pics of your mods? I heard of using the dryer vent to extend the chimney to the bottom but I like purdy pictures, they help me understand better.  I was planning on getting a different thermometer for mine when it comes too as I was led to believe that this smoker came with the infamous "too cold/ideal/too hot" thermometer  with the ideal portion taking up half of the thermometer.  

Will one thermometer suffice for a smoker this size or am I going to want to mod it to put thermometers on either side of the smoker or something?


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Brennan, all I can say is, you can't beat it for the price. I have one and absolutely love it! As mrgrumpy said, it needs some minor mods right out of the gate, but they are simple and inexpensive. I have modified the crap outta mine... just because _*I thought*_ it needed it... and I love to tinker...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*Go for it dude!!!*


----------



## brennan (Jul 24, 2007)

If its not too much trouble, feel free to hijack my thread with pics of mods.  I used to be an aspiring PC modder but that was just too expensive...now I need a use for my dremel and the rest of my tools.

So please, post pics of your mods.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 24, 2007)

did ya ever get the 17" spinners for the wheels???


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok, let me see what I can do.  I haven't posted too many pics here, so let's see what happens

This should be the expanded metal for the sfb for the coals.






Here is the wheels I added to my first one.  If you do go with this type of wheel, let me know and I will step you through it.







I hope this one shows the vent extension.





Nope.... I will keep looking if someone else doesn't post one before me.
Hope these help some.

Bill


----------



## moltenone (Jul 24, 2007)

Brennan, you made a good choice imho i've had mine for three years i think
and it has worked perfect for what i've smoked ,i added a thermometer to the fire box and it lets me know what i need to do in advance.
my other thermo. on the cookin' side has worked as it should,i also picked up the charmglow remote thermo. for $30.00 at home depot , that i can monitor meat temps from inside the house,it also works great .




good luck smokin'

Mark


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 25, 2007)

Nope. Saved up for the hydraulics...

Stay tuned...


----------



## gofish (Jul 25, 2007)

Try this link ........... there are a lot of the same topics being addressed. It also has a lot of pics ........ there are some of the aluminum dryer vent, charcoal boxes ......... and lots of others. This should help (or confuse) alot
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ht=extend+pipe

BTW ........... I have one and really like it .............. have thought a few times about getting a bigger smoker, but will probabbly just buy a second one like Mr Grumpy!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 25, 2007)

See!! I told ya a month ago to stop playin with your pot and get a real smoker!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just kiddin, you'll be very happy with a Chargriller, minor mods make it a real workhorse!
My big drum smoker is modeled after the chargriller, just a lil bigger.


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks foir all the pics and posts and help! I'm no longer second guessing myself and am just anxious for it to get here!  For a second there, I was thinking that you extended the chimney all the way down past the grates.  Down to the grates makes more sense.

Grumpy, I think the one I got already has wheels.  

gofish, thanks for the link to that thread, it was exactly what I was looking for.

Now...While at lowes, I noticed there was a damper on the chimney, would that allow good smoke build up withought too much heat build up without modding?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 25, 2007)

Brennan -

I know I've been droolin' over one for about 8 months! Promised Gunslinger (where ever he's got off to) I'd build one first before I bought one. Got the side fire box for the barrel smoker I am trying to get build sometime in my lifetime! 

If Bill 's got one(Mr Grumpy) that all the recommendation I need - it's a good smoker! And that's a good price!


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Debi, I wish I had the space to build my own smoker...I'd be pissin my wife off to no end with the tinkering I'd be doing.  Then there's that whole money deal.  I think I got the best deal out there for my time/money/space.  That, and I'm glad I'm getting outta that little Flower pot.  I'm still keeping it though, I can still do a couple fattys on it if I run outta room on the big guy...oh...I should change my sig.


----------



## ammjr (Jul 25, 2007)

Definitely a good choice, Brennan.  I've had mine for 3 years.  The thing I like most about it is the sheer size.  I throw a pool party every year and if I don't smoke the main course, I pop some coals in the main chamber and grill enough food for 20 or so.  Congrats!
 - Anthony


----------



## flagriller (Jul 25, 2007)

I have the CharGriller Super Pro with the SFB and like it very much.  When you put it together do the mod then, it's easier.  Get some furnace cement to use when you install the chimney, and the SFB. Don't be afraid to use alot, it should ooz out when you tighten things up.  Just wipe it off.  Add two thermometers just above grate level about 3-4 inches from the sides, and do the vent mod.  Before you use it, let it sit overnight so the cement will cure, you'll know because it very hard, in fact it can be drilled!  I used lard to season the grates, coated them well and put them in the oven at 300* for 3 hours, then re-coated and back in the oven at 200* for two hours, then cool.  Repeat process.  This gives them an almost non-stick property, although you still need to wipe with EVOO befor each use.  I do not recommend seasoning the grates in the griller, it puts ash on them, the oven is much cleaner, but the lard does smenn a bit.  Put them on Al-foil so as not to dirty the oven.
After the cement is cured, spread the inside with oil, use alot, the lite her up, one fire in the SFB and one in the cooking chamber, keep it going for a few hours.  
This si how I did mine, and I'm sure there are many other ways, but this has worked for me for many years.  I have a 10 year old grill that is still in fine shape and the grates are still performing well.

Just my 2cents FWIW


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 25, 2007)

Brennan, glad you got the CG... it is a nice piece of equipment. 

As for the wheels, yes, it has two very small, cheap ones that make it difficult to move around if you are on grass, stone or dirt. I went nuts and installed four hand cart wheels on mine... now it looks like it's ready to do some off-roading! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The damper on the chimney should stay wide open while you are smoking. Adjustment for air flow should be done at the firebox.


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

You think JB Weld would work in place of furnace cement? I have it on hand and therefore I won't need to explain to the wife why I'm buying something I'll use only once.  Also What purpose will this serve? I assume it's for added durability and stability but I want to be sure.  Will the same method work with the chimney mod as well or will I need to get some rivets and brackets to mount the mod?

You got some pics of how this mod works? I don't want to make extra holes before I know all the hows and whys and end up with an oversized lawn ornament.

Lard, oddly enough, is hard to come by here (prolly the Cali helath nut mentality).  I'm assuming I can use crisco or some other shortening to cure my grates as thats what I used on my cast iron cookware.  Thats also a good idea aout the foil...wish i thought of that when I did my pans.  The oven still hasn't recovered from that.

I'll keep the wheel thing in mind for the future, I'm not planning on moving this thing far from my patio.

Thanks for the info on the chimney damper, I was thinking maybe there was a possible work around for the chimney extension mod.


Thanks for all your input, all the info provided so far has been really helpful, please keep it up.  I plan on posting a step by step thread on all the mods I do for future cg owners.  Of course there'll be tons of pics.

Thanks again guys.  Counting the days til my smoker comes in!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 25, 2007)

That's the problem I have - I don't have the place or the equipment so I am at the mercy of my Brother-in-law and sister. Getting together has been imposible lately they live about 30 miles away - so it sits and waits. It is alot cheaper to buy one unless you have a way to get free stuff. 

Now you know that flower pot is what got you started you owe it to her it keep and care for her for life!


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

That's very true, it's kinda sad that I have to demote her to sidekick status though.  Oh well She'll get over it.


----------



## flagriller (Jul 25, 2007)

You think JB Weld would work in place of furnace cement?
No, it's only heat resistant to 500* and furnace cement is to 2000* and is made for this purpose. It's only 3.99 a tub, so no big investment.

  Also What purpose will this serve? 
It seals the openings, keeping the heat from escaping and smoke in.


I assume it's for added durability and stability but I want to be sure.
Yes it does

 Will the same method work with the chimney mod as well or will I need to get some rivets and brackets to mount the mod?
Put the cement on the chimney, slide the tubing over it and secure with a hose clamp.



You got some pics of how this mod works? I don't want to make extra holes before I know all the hows and whys and end up with an oversized lawn ornament.
I secured my lower end with a large paper clamp, the pop rivets and clip will be more permanent, any time you drill a hole, like for the two thermometers use the cement, it will seal and be more secure.

Lard, oddly enough, is hard to come by here (prolly the Cali helath nut mentality). I'm assuming I can use crisco or some other shortening to cure my grates as thats what I used on my cast iron cookware. 
Yes, that will work just fine, it was just my preference.

Thats also a good idea aout the foil...wish i thought of that when I did my pans. The oven still hasn't recovered from that.
If you have a self cleaner, it should take it off, if not use a mild soap solution and some elbow grease.


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for all that info. Sorry if I seem to be nuking this, but I expect to get a lot of mileage outta this baby and don't want any irreversable mistakes.

About the hose clamp, would the ones that normally come with the dryer vent (if you buy the set these come with it) work? or would I need something else?  Is the clamp temporaty until the cement sets or am I going to want something permanent?

Is there a way to secure the lower end of the chimney extension using the cement?  or will the cement not adhere to the vent very well?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 25, 2007)

Deejay says:

Better to learn from others mistakes then to make then yourself!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





(Cheaper to)


----------



## flagriller (Jul 25, 2007)

Brennan;68015 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all that info. Sorry if I seem to be nuking this, but I expect to get a lot of mileage outta this baby and don't want any irreversable mistakes.
> No worries, I don't blame you so keep asking. Nothing is irreversable.
> 
> About the hose clamp, would the ones that normally come with the dryer vent (if you buy the set these come with it) work? or would I need something else? Is the clamp temporaty until the cement sets or am I going to want something permanent?
> ...


----------



## flagriller (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  a couple more questions I think...

Hose clamps, Those are those slotted metal straps that you tighten with a screw right? or is it something else?

I think I have an idea for the bottom of the vent, I should be able to make a mounting bracket with some of the cement and a couple metal brackets so I can just slide the vent in and out...it seems to look ok in my head.  

as for the location of the vent goes, I guess its up to personal prefrence where it goes.  I was thinking in the front left corner of the lid.  I'm not sure if there'll be a warming basket in my rig, if not, I'll probably mount the vent in the back.  Is there any location that's best for the vent?


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 25, 2007)

Yup, that's it. They are usually right next to the vent tubing at Lowes...


See the attached pic... I fabricated a bracket out of sheet metal, drilled a hole thru it and the lid, then pop riveted it in place.


If you install it like the pic shows, your warming rack won't hit it.

Any questions, just ask!


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Hawg, that pic helps a lot.  I think instead of drilling extra holes I'm gonna try using some cement to hold the bracket in place.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 25, 2007)

I have had one of these smokers since the fall of 2005, and think it does a decent enogh job.   It was actually one of the first items I bought for the new house after we moved in. My deck looked empty before it found its home out there.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 25, 2007)

No problem. 

I suppose the cement will work, but I prefer hardware to cementing things, especially where it is exposed to harsh conditions.  Just my 2cents...


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll give it a try, if it falls apart i can always drill a hole later.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Brennan, where did you order it from? Just curious...


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Amazon.com.  $189.00 free shipping  Much better than if I got it from Lowes.  Plus I can have em lug the box to my patio for me!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 25, 2007)

Kool! The Lowes here in town has the main cooking chamber for $119 and the firebox for $54... cheaper than when I bought mine 3 years ago! Go figger...


----------



## flagriller (Jul 25, 2007)

The cement will not hold it.  The cement is used to seal and give added support.


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Thats how much it was at my Lowes too, after you add it all together and add sales tax it was a little more expensive.


----------



## flagriller (Jul 25, 2007)

No, the cement will not hold by itself, you still need some type of hardware.  All the cement does is seal to prevent leaks, and give some added strength.  When it's used on a furnace, there are screws and bolts involved.  

Liken it to plummers putty or tape.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 25, 2007)

Ahhh, but no sales tax in Delaware...


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Ahh, Gotcha.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, I kinda figured it wouldn't hold, but then again, I've never used the stuff. I ALWAYS use hardware if possible... or weld it!


----------



## flagriller (Jul 25, 2007)

or weld it!

Bingo!  If I knew how to or had a welder I would weld, I used the cement in it's place.  And I used that instead of JB because it goes to 2000*
GREAT analogy!


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jul 25, 2007)

I just shaped mine to the lid, and let it hang in the front left corner.  I didn't even attach it and it stays there with no problem.  Even with loading and unloading in the trailer and taking them to competitions.  

When you buy the flexible dryer vent hose, you will have enough to make two.  Just put the other piece up for when you get addicted and buy your 2nd CG....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As far as seasoning it, I just took one of the el-cheapo pistol grip sprayers, filled it with veggie oil and just soaked it, fired it up, and let it get up to temp.  After a couple of hrs I repeated.  It seasoned real good.  Now whenever I use it, I just heat it up, brush the grates, and spray again.

Do not try to peel the labels off.  When the lid gets warm, just take a rag, and peel them off.  When the adhesive heats up, it will release them real easy.  I took the spray bottle and when it got hot, sprayed down the outside and wiped it with a rag a few times.

After you use it a few times, you will see that the sfb will blister the paint.... just spray it with veggie oil, and it will keep it from rusting.  If I am not going to use it for a while, I spray the inside too.

ps... you have an instant message.

Bill


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Sweet, Hey Grumpy those links you sent me were awesome! You may want to post them here or in their own thread for everybody else to use too. They were really helpful and informative.

So what temp am I looking for to season the smoker? Do I want it jet hot so it almost blisters the paint? or do I want a reasonable temp to just polymerize the oil and get the smoke flavor in it? If its the later, what is a reasonable temp to season my smoker at?

Ok, What about maintenance? Is there anything I should do each time I smoke to prevent corrosion? or is the seasoning process enough to last a good long while?

Oh yeah!  My smoker should be here on the 1st!!


----------



## gofish (Jul 26, 2007)

I cant remember what temp I thought I was seasoning it at. I used the stock Temp gauge at first ................ Come to find out it is a piece of junk. So I had no idea what temp it was really at. I think the directions spell it out for you clearly. Now I spray the inside of the barrel down with Pam from time to time, 'specially if it hasnt been in use for a couple of weeks.

For what its worth ....... I never bothered trying to seal any of the extra gaps around the food chamber. I think the most important thing to help control the heat (that I am worried about) is the gap around the ash drawer. That still allows air to the fire, even if you close the intake wheel vent. Anyways I have never had major problems maintaing temps, in the winter it was a bit of a struggle, till I threw a moving quilt over the cook chamber top .............. thats all you need come winter!


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats one thing I plan on replacing in a hurry, if I don't get around to getting the thermometers on either side of the smoker I at least want an accurate one in the big hole the old one will leave when I put it where it belongs.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 26, 2007)

Brennan, I highly recommend getting the thermometers installed soon, just above the grate without touching the grate surface. I installed mine 1.5" up from the lower edge of the lid and 3.5" over from each side. As far as the hole where the stock unit is, don't put a thermometer way up there... it's too far away from the cooking surface. You need to get a temp reading at the grates. Leave the stock one in place for now, just to plug the hole.

If you can't do it right away, get yourself an oven or grill surface thermometer... they're inexpensive. Or you can get a digital unit, such as the Maverick ET-73... just some options for ya'....

See attached pic of my thermometer install... they work great!


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll have to shop around for thermometers and see what I can find.  How did you make the holes for your thermometers? did you just drill a hole big enough for the probe to fit through? or is there a way you secure them in place?  Also I was looking at the placement and I wouldnt be able to fit my vent where I want it...I could always opt out of installing the warmer tray and put the vent in the back and more out of the way.  On that note, are there any holes that not installing the warmer tray will make that I need to seal up? or will that not make much of a difference?

In other news, My smoker gets here next wednesday (WOO HOO) the only problem is I'm going on travel (business trip of sorts) that friday and wont be back til the 14th or so 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  I'm thinking I might not have time to put my new baby together and have her ready for seasoning before I leave...much less a first smoke to break her in.  On the bright side though, it will give me plenty of time to mull over the details and have a good plan on how I wanna put her together.


----------



## flagriller (Jul 26, 2007)

I put min together in about 2 1/2 hours and 5 beers! It says you need two people but I found no problems doing it myself.  It will go easy if you follow the instructions, DO NOT tighten the screws and nuts until you are told to do so. After I got mine all cemented and tight it is really solid.


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll have my Brother-in-law here to help me out if need be, alas, he is vegan so I'll have to smoke him something special if there's time, I'll not go into why he's vegan and just leave it at that.  I hope I'll be able to find time to at least get her put together in between first of the month grocery shopping and all the other fun stuff that comes with the first of the month paycheck.

I'll have to give the warming tray some more thought, It would be convenient to have in a pinch, the thing is, I have my Weber Performer too, she's still brand new (just over a month old) and barely broken in.  Granted, the smokin' pro boasts a 35 burger capacity, I'm not planning on cooking for a crowd that can go through 35 burgers.  I'm thinking of using the smokin' pro for just smoking...I might just leave the holes there in case I decide to change my mind...Like they say in the military, Semper Gumby.


----------



## flagriller (Jul 26, 2007)

If you have some alumunum tape use that on the holes. Even if you do plug them you can always punch the out later.


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

This is true


----------



## brennan (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey Hawg...I couldnt help but notice this in your sig

Weber kettle grill w/rare '51 Plymouth vent mod

Got any pics of that baby? I have to see it to believe it.

Oh and I did a google search for CG smokin pro mods and not only did SMF come up as the top hit...but it was THIS THREAD


----------



## wht93gted (Aug 6, 2007)

not to display my awesome-ness or anything, but I just picked mine up this past weekend...started assembly at approx. 11.am and had to be at the fiance's house by noon, otherwise, death was the only outcome for me.

I assembled, cleaned up my tools, and was at her house by 12:05...not too shabby...lol...hopefully I didn't miss anything and it stays together


----------



## flagriller (Aug 6, 2007)

wht93gted;72766 said:
			
		

> not to display my awesome-ness or anything, but I just picked mine up this past weekend...started assembly at approx. 11.am and had to be at the fiance's house by noon, otherwise, death was the only outcome for me.
> 
> I assembled, cleaned up my tools, and was at her house by 12:05...not too shabby...lol...hopefully I didn't miss anything and it stays together
> 
> ...


----------



## wht93gted (Aug 7, 2007)

indeed...always need more time to savor the flavor!!


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 12, 2008)

I just happened to notice one small detail about this grill is missing..It just flat out looks COOL!When friends come over they actually think I know what I'm doin imagine that LOL
MH


----------



## mcp9 (Aug 12, 2008)

The sfb coal grate is too low, and it will fill up with ash and smother out your fires if you use charcoal. I used a piece of expanded metal and just placed it on top of the sfb cooking grate. 


i put 2 bricks under my grate in the sfb.  works great and i have hotter temps.  just another idea, because i could never find any expanded metal.
and i also love my char griller.


----------



## meltyface (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a char-griller smokin pro model 1224 and just started using my Maverick ET-73 thermometer yesterday.  I have boil tested both probes to the thermometer and the installed therm but I'm getting some weird readings for temperature.  My top therm is reading 300 degrees and my digital therm is reading two seperate temps even though they are right next to each other.  I'm getting 363 and 338 on my two probes.  Does anyone know why this would be?  I'll attach pictures of how I tested it.


----------



## caljr (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are my mods w/pics. Thought it might help.

I attached the unused legs from the side fire box to the charcoal grate in the main chamber. Notice the right side, I bent the legs to fit directly over the bolts that are holding the side fire box on to the main unit. This also makes the side of the baffle closest to the fire lower than the far side which will allow heat to rise and evenly distribute.




Here you can see the slight evevation from right to left


This shows the pattern I chose to drill 1/4" holes in the baffle. Fewer holes on the fire side, more on the cool side.


This is what the baffle looks like when in place. Fits flush on the fire side, just above the bolts.


I fill in the spaces that are left with foil, forcing the heat through the matrix of holes in the baffle



This shows what I used to seal the smoker better. My biggest compaint about this model is that it is not sealed well at all. I went to Ace Hardware and purchased 12' of "stove gasket" and the cement shown in the pics. I attached it to the front and sides in one continous piece on the outside. The back I attached to the inside of the top. I used a bunch of those black office alligator clips to hold it on overnight and then fired the grill really hot to set the cement. Make sure that you sand all the surfaces that the cement will touch on the smoker or it will not hold.



Here is what I did to the stack.



Added two more thermometers which I found at home depot for $7 each


I could not find a charcoal basket for a reasonable price so I went to home depot and this is what I ended up with.



Here I built alot of smoke to see how well it all sealed up. This is 100% then before mods.


----------



## meltyface (Jun 22, 2009)

How much and how long did it take you to do that to your smoker Chad?  Also do you have a problem with the firebox vent nut and bolt loosening and falling off?


----------



## caljr (Jun 23, 2009)

It took me a good part of the day to do the mods but it was not too much $. Maybe 30 to 40 bucks. Everyone says the therms that I bought are crap because they came from home depot and they are char-broil brand but I dont seem to have problems with them. I guess some guys need big thermometers to make up for what else is lacking. kidding...Its a sweet smoker though. Cooks some mean BBQ. Let me know if you have more questions. I am happy to help.
Oh yeah, the vent bolt is always loose but i dont mind. It needs high heat painted so often anyways that I remove it alot. Make sure you have the tab that sticks out to adjust the damper coming out the bottom hole. That way if it loosens up during a smoke you will still be able to adjust it and it will stay because it is balanced.


----------



## fireguydrew (Jan 25, 2010)

hey guys, anyone have any issues with rust due to the heat??
my firebox is all rusted out form some good flames it the box when I first got it lol 
I have to sand it down and apply some high heat paint and finish 
I went onto ebay and ordered a bunch of thermometers for mine BBQ specific ones. 2 high temp and two regular temp
you just needed to drill into the main chamber to put em in
they work great just have to clean up the probes.

Chad, how do you find the dryer duct does it help??


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 25, 2010)

Keeping the top of the SFB painted on a CG is a losing battle. After a cook, I always run a wire brush over the area then give it a good coat of cooking oil.


----------



## fireguydrew (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks Olewarthog Ill give er a go


----------



## coyote-1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Right after I take my food off, I wire brush it and then blast it with hi-temp black spray paint. The paint stays on better when it's applied hot; I only have to do this exercise every third cook or so


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah... the paint wont ever stay on the firebox, it just gets to darn hot. I supposed if you had the $$ and inclination you could send it out to have it powder coated.


----------

